# E juice recipes



## Mollie (6/2/19)

Hi I found this on the net haven't mixed anything yet but gonna try
View attachment 1518175242729-75-ejuice-recipes-cookbook.pdf


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (6/2/19)

Very nice but most of the recipes flavors dont have the brand/make next to them which is useless seeing as there are so many different brands with the same flavors etc Bavarian Cream, Strawberry etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

